# Bonne nouvelle : Navigateurs Internet compilés pour PPC



## Jacques_Dupontel (25 Décembre 2010)

*Je suis tombé sur cette page hier*


 et parmi les navigateurs proposés, j'ai installé le Camino 2.0.6 en-US PPC spécialement compilé pour mon processeur et c'est vrai cela me redonne le sourire. Moins de temps d'attente pour interpréter les pages web, navigation plus rapide. Voilà, je voulais en faire profiter tout les aficionados du PPC qu'il soit G3, G4 ou G5. 


Joyeux Noël !


----------



## Jacques_Dupontel (31 Décembre 2010)

Icône de Namoroka


À partir de ce site sous le lien 
J'ai aussi installé la version de Firefox spécialement compilée pour mon G4 7400. Vous pouvez trouver votre processeur grâce à cette liste si vous connaissez votre modèle de Mac PPC.

Les systèmes d'exploitation requis sont les mêmes que ceux du Firefox ordinaire.

Voir ici 

Le logiciel a été compilé pour les processeurs PPC G3, G4 et G5, mais n'est disponible qu'en anglais.

Le Firefox ordinaire pour mon système 10.4 Tiger pèse 53,8 Mo tandis le Firefox optimisé ( qui se lance sous le nom de Namoroka ) pèse lui 33 Mo.

Au début, j'avais l'impression qu'il chargeait les pages plus vite que Firefox, mais maintenant j'ai l'impression que c'est pareil.


----------



## Jacques_Dupontel (3 Janvier 2011)

Icône de Namoroka


À partir de ce site sous le lien &#8230;
J'ai aussi installé la version de Firefox spécialement compilée pour mon G4 7400. Vous pouvez trouver votre processeur grâce à cette liste si vous connaissez votre modèle de Mac PPC.

Les systèmes d'exploitation requis sont les mêmes que ceux du Firefox ordinaire.

Voir ici &#8230;

Le logiciel a été compilé pour les processeurs PPC G3, G4 et G5, mais n'est disponible qu'en anglais.

Le Firefox ordinaire pour mon système 10.4 Tiger pèse 53,8 Mo tandis le Firefox optimisé ( qui se lance sous le nom de Namoroka ) pèse lui 33 Mo.

Au début, j'avais l'impression qu'il chargeait les pages plus vite que Firefox, mais maintenant j'ai l'impression que c'est pareil. Alors, je vais faire des tests.

*Résultat du test SunSpider pour le Firefox optimisé *


----------



## Jacques_Dupontel (7 Mars 2011)

Pour les amateurs de Firefox sur Mac POWERPC.
La mise à jour du Firefox 3.6.14 compilé POWERPC  est disponible depuis 3 jours.

http://www.rpm-mozilla.org.uk/ ( suivez les liens d'après )

Pour les infos en provenance de la personne qui a compilé elle-même les sources, c'est ici  : http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=534784

Le téléchargement est rendu fastidieux par File Factory qui veut nous faire passer à la version payante, mais si on tient bon et qu'on est patient , on peut télécharger gratuitement cette version de firefox adaptée et compilée spécifiquement pour son processeur POWERPC. Ce Firefox optimisé est plus rapide que le Firefox ordinaire, j'avais fait les tests SunSpider et des comparaisons, mais un peu plus lent que Safari Version 4.1.3 (4533.19.4). Pour les autres détails, voir les messages précédents.


----------

